# Sinful Colors: Nail Art polishes



## zadidoll (Sep 5, 2011)

Be on the look out for new Sinful Colors displays. The new ones contain a ton (32) of nail art (stripping) polishes!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 7, 2011)

Oo! I like that they're expanding the colors in the line art bottles.  Makes me actually want to go out and get creative!


----------



## moriesnailart (Sep 26, 2011)

That's great, too bad I can't buy Sinful Colors polishes where I live.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 30, 2011)

In which stores do they sell Sinful Colors?? I'm in the US btw


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2011)

In the Pacific NW: Fred Meyer, Walgreens and RiteAid.


----------

